# Way to receive e-,mail notification when firmware updates are released?



## rpg51 (Feb 22, 2022)

Is there a way on this site or elsewhere to get automatic notices when firmware updates are released for particular camera bodies and lenses?


----------



## jprusa (Feb 23, 2022)

I get Emails them from Canon but I usual find out about it from this site first.


----------



## dcm (Feb 23, 2022)

Registering it on www.usa.canon.com seems to do that for me.

I found out about it here the day before the email arrived.


----------



## rpg51 (Feb 23, 2022)

I have all my Canon gear registered on the Canon web site. But, I'm not getting e mails re firmware updates. I'll have to contact them. Thanks.


----------



## dcm (Feb 24, 2022)

You may have opted out of these messages. Go back and check your profile.


----------



## rpg51 (Feb 24, 2022)

I called them. They first said I needed to check yes to receive certain types of e mail. Then they said no, it was a different setting somewhere and they fixed it. It was all pretty vague. dcm - what types of e-mail messages do you understand I have to opt in on? I honestly don't want to be getting dozens of e mails from Canon every day, but I do want to be notified when there is a firmware update.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 4, 2022)

Or just check Canon Rumors from time to time! With all the fuss about FW update issues, seems like checking in, letting things play out for a few weeks or a month, might be better than wishing you could rollback to an earlier version.

In other words, what's the hurry?

Personally, I've never had issues, but all the moaning and groaning has me holding off on one R5 until the anticipated end-of-March update, which I'll continue to hold off installing until Viggo gives his approval!


----------



## rpg51 (Mar 4, 2022)

Its no hurry. I just would like it if canon sent me a notice so I am aware. I foresee a time when I am less involved in checking rumors.


----------



## dcm (Mar 5, 2022)

rpg51 said:


> dcm - what types of e-mail messages do you understand I have to opt in on? I honestly don't want to be getting dozens of e mails from Canon every day, but I do want to be notified when there is a firmware update.



I checked the email preferences on my account on Canon USA - nothing is checked since I don't like junk mail either. I don't seem to get any email messages from Canon other than the firmware updates. 

The firmware notifications may have been enabled when I registered my products, but there doesn't seem to be an option on the email preferences page. I'm not aware of any other actions I've taken.

I do have enough points to qualify for any of the CPS memberships, but I am not a member. I would not expect this to affect anything.


----------

